# Journal



## hippy_chick (Jun 25, 2002)

I have about 2 more months of summer holidays left until I go back to school, so it' s time for me to get serious about training again.  I'll post my goals and stats tomorrow!!!!

Wish me luck!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

good luck.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah good luck!!!!  

Uh why did you make us wait until tomorrow though   he he


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 2, 2002)

July 2, 2002-Tuesday

Had a pretty good workout this morning.  Last week was circuit training, this week heavy!  So here it goes...

5:55am-7:10am

warmup 5 min (jump rope)

bent-over barbell rows (30lb) 10-10-10-10
one-arm dumbbell row (15lb) 10-10-10-10
supermans 10-10-10-10
standing barbell curl (25lb) 10-10-10-8
preacher curl (12lb) 10-10-10-10
concentration curl (15lb) 8-8-6-(10-12lb)

10 min jumprope

Meals:

7:20am-2 egg whites, 1 piece whole wheat toast (should of had more-hungry)
10:30am-carrots
12:00pm-1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 can tuna, lettuce, glass skim milk, 1 tbsp low cal dressing
3:00pm-1/2 apple
5:30pm-glass skim milk, roast beef, veggies, potato
8:30pm-yogurt, protein powder

Veg-4
Fruit-1
Meat-5
Grain-2
Dairy-3

About 1220 cals

******
I've been training for about 2-3 years, but I want to be more serious about working out on my designated days and more serious about my diet.
My goals are to gain more muscle all around and lose about 10 lb of fat or so. (I'm 145lb and 5'9'')  I have an excellent training program at the moment, which will last to the end of August or so...and an excellent program in the working for September. 

For the next 20 days I'm going to put my calorie input at about 1200 (alternating with days of 1500).
I'll try for the following servings...
Veggies-4
Meat/Alternatives-4-5
Grain-3
Dairy-2-3
Fruit-1-2

I might alter my above plan a bit as I go.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

I personally think you need to eat more. 2 egg whites and a piece of toast for breakfast. 

At 5'9 and 145 you should be getting at least 2000 calories a day just to lose weight, you probably won't be putting on much muscle.


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 2, 2002)

I think you are right craig, 1200 cals a day just won't work for me.  I don't know what I was thinking.  I was sooooo hungry the whole day which led to a scoop of vanilla icecream which led to crackers which led to cookies....oooops!!   

Oh well, tomorow's another day! 

I'll up it to about 1400-1600 cals.  I think 2000 cals is just too much for me.

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hippy_chick *_
> I think you are right craig, 1200 cals a day just won't work for me.  I don't know what I was thinking.  I was sooooo hungry the whole day which led to a scoop of vanilla icecream which led to crackers which led to cookies....oooops!!
> 
> Oh well, tomorow's another day!
> ...



Geesh, and I just posted how I'm friggin' starving to death on my 2000 calorie diet!  I don't know how you people do it!  I think there's something wrong with me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But anyway, good luck, you can do it!


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 3, 2002)

July 3, 2002-Wednesday

Not bad of a workout today.  Went by quick.

6:15am-7:15am

cardio:  
intervals 1:2 (30 minutes) jumprope
weights:  
lunge (15lb dumbbells) 10-10-10-10
step-up (15lb dumbbells) 10-10-10-10
wall squat


Meals:

7:30-2 egg whites, 1 cup multigrain cherrios, 1/2 glass skim milk
10:30-low fat yogurt, protein powder
12:00-2 pieces whole wheat bread, 1/2 can tuna, 1 tbsp low cal dressing, 1 glass skim milk
3:00-1 apple, 1/2 cup carrots
5:30-roast beef, baked potato, veggies, 1 glass skim milk
8:30-whole wheat crackers, 1/2 can tuna, low cal dressing

That should bring me to about 1553 calories.
grain-3
vegetables-3
fruit-1
dairy-3 1/2
meat/alt.-5


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2002)

Hippy Chick - I have to agree with Craig!  NOT ENOUGH CALORIES!  I'm not an expert but I am 5'1" and 114lbs and I eat 1700-1900 cals a day and I am still losing fat.  I was also born with a very slow metabolism and put on weight easily.  You could do more harm than good at 1200-1500 cals a day with your stats.


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 3, 2002)

I think you're right guys....thanks!

I'm always open to suggestions!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Hippychick! Welcome to Ironmag! 

You seem to have good and realistic goals.. I think we have about the same stats and let me tell you, lowering cals to 1200 will get you nowhere else than into starvation mode.. Which means you won't lose fat, your body will hold on to it in fear of starving.. If you lose, it will probably be water and LBM you'll lose.. 
So girl, don't be afraid to up your cals.. Just make sure they're the right type of cals! W8 has some great threads as a sticky in the nutrition&diet-section, read up if you haven't already! 

Good luck!


----------



## hippy_chick (Jul 4, 2002)

Thanks Nike_Girl!!

July 4, 2002-Thursday 

Just a quick workout today-50 minutes (6:15am-7:05am)

Cardio:  
20 minutes @ 85% (jumprope)
Abs:  
side bridge:10-10
reverse crunch: 10-10
swiss ball crunch:30-30
bridge

Tomorrow is chest and triceps...looking forward to that!!

Diet:
7:20-2 egg whites, 1 cup multigrain cherios, 1/2 cup skim milk
10:00-1/2 apple
12:00-2 pieces whole wheat bread, 1/2 can tuna, low cal dressing, glass skim milk
3:00-protein bar, 1/2 apple
5:30-spagetti, tomato sauce, salad or veggies, low cal dressing, glass skim milk
8:30-1/2 can tuna (and some veggies?)

That should bring be to 1520 calories or so.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hippy_chick *_
> 
> 
> Diet:
> ...



Hi hippy chick! I am no expert, either...but I have to agree with everyone....

Meal 1...how about 4 egg whites and some oatmeal? Cheerios are better than most cereals, but oatmeal is a much better source of carbs. I don't drink milk so I can't really comment on that.

Meal 2...half an apple? That is barely any food! How about a whole apple and 1 tbs of peanut butter?

Meal 3...how about one piece of bried and a whole can of tuna?

Meal 4....what kind of protien bar? Some of them are full of sugar.

Meal 5...where is the protien in this meal? You could add some chicken to that pasta.

Meal 6...one again, how about a whole can of tuna? Or chicken? Or egg whites again?

I hope you can appreciate this advice. Like I said, I'm not an expert by any means..but I would say that you are having too little protien and too much carbs (pasta, cheerios, two pieces bread).

Good luck! Read some of the other journals here (mochy, Danilee, w8, J'Bo) they all have really sound eating plans. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2002)

Hippy Chick - you have absolutely no fat in your diet.  You really need to add some healthy fats.  Check this link out for some ideas.

Female Cutting Plans by DPw8


----------

